# Iphone 3gs case recomendations?



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Both my son and I are looking for new cases for our iphones.  I've decided to take mine out of its otterbox and try something slimmer (tonight was the first time its seen air since the day after I bought it!   )... and he just got his iphone ordered tonight and is looking for a "Cool" case that shows off the iphone's style.  

Any suggestions?  

We've been going through Amazon, and finding a few things.. but thought I'd come here and ask ya'll what you would recommend.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a Whisper case - hard, shiny and slim. It works nicely with a sheer, sticky screen cover. I got it online from a banner ad. You have to kind of look around for them, but I've been pleased. When back to it after trying others.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love my iFrogz cases. I used the luxe with my 3Gs, but they have a slimmer version for it too. I just love the feel of the material that they use. It's hard plastic that looks metallic but feels velvety.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

My wife liked her Switcheasy Colors in Fuscia so much, that I bought her the same thing for her iPhone 4. Her old one is still in perfect condition (it always went in her purse, never in a pocket) and you're welcome to it for the cost of shipping, if you'd like. The plug for the headphone socket is missing, but we still have the one for the dock connector, and I might even still have one of the screen protectors.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I loved my Agent18 SlimShield on my iPhone 3G (also fits the 3GS.) The link goes to blue or black, there is also a clear version on their product page. It was really a barely there case, and did a great job of protecting my iPhone. After 2 years of use, at least 1 year in the Agent18, my phone was in near-perfect condition the day I upgraded to the iPhone 4.

I'll also second the iFrogz recommendation for something a little more fun but still protective. I have a Kindle and an iPhone 4 case from iFrogz, and both are great.


----------



## Monermaje (Aug 3, 2010)

Go to Best Buy's mobile department, they usually have a whole section just for iphone cases.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I bought a Belkin Leather Flip Case and I really like it. I simply flip the cover to talk...and I don't have problems taking pictures with the phone in the case. And it's cheap. lol

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001B1RT1U/ref=oss_product


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Speck makes candyshell cases that are pretty nice, but a bit pricey.  Still, they are lighter than the otterbox and they give great protection.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

My sis has a speck case and I really like the looks of it (she's got one of the fabric ones).  As a matter of fact, I ended up getting the speck case that was offered as the free case for my Iphone 4.....it hasn't come yet, but I'm looking forward to having it


----------

